# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  World of Warcraft RPG Battle System

## Tarja

I was bored so I whipped up something in VB6 that makes you feel like you're playing World of Warcraft. It's incomplete but the program has promise. Enjoy  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

Cool! It reminds me of the old Mortal Kombat type screen.

----------


## refreblast

Its pretty cool. I like it.

----------


## NiTrOwow

Looks pretty nice man  :Smilie: 

Cheers,
NiTrOwow

----------


## Jacob Roman

Thanks. But I got something better than that I'm currently working on. This is Tarja btw:

[EDIT] I fixed the link so the game with source code is excessable. Enjoy  :Smilie: 
Bosskillers (New).zip 32 MB

----------


## mohmag

Can you check the link please?

Thanks

----------


## Patriciapica

You've done quite a cool job. And seeing this, I'm thinking about the need for more coding games for kids.

----------


## Patriciapica

You've done quite a cool job. And seeing this, I'm thinking about the need for more coding games for kids. Games would help them develop their abilities in the field and make them discover how much more they can do only if desired. Moreover, coding and AI are the future, so that would be a good start for someone in the field. Boy, you inspired me right now, and I'll seriously think about the options I have. Thank you and good luck.

----------

